# Long-Term use of Insulin - V58.67



## klamm (Sep 28, 2012)

Would I assign V58.67 if the patient is being put on insulin today?

Thanks
KLamm


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2012)

If the purpose/intention is for the patient to be on insulin for the long term then yes you assign the V58.67.  The guideline is directed toward a one time dose to bring down a high sugar, you would not use that code.


----------



## saravanan465@gmail.com (Oct 1, 2012)

*V58.67*

Hi
we are not using V58.67.if patient was using insulin one time.Becz V58.67 leading long term means atleast patient use minimum of one year.
By
P.Saravanan Msc CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2012)

there is no minimum attached for the V58.67.  A one time does means the patient is not insulin dependent and has a high reading which the provider treatments emergently with a one time doseing but the patient does not leave with a prescription for continued insulin.  Or it is a patient that is receiving a medication that will cause the BS to become elevated and for the duration of the treatment the patient is receiving insulin.  If the patient is being prescribed insulin today with the intetion that they will on this medication for the long term then you would use the V58.67 as they are classified as insulin dependent, and still type II.  This is why the codes state "long term(current) .... use".  The patient does not have to be on the insulin for any specified time.  I would be interested in any link you have in that regard.


----------



## klamm (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks so much the information.

KLamm


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (Jun 19, 2014)

*Code V58.67 should not be assigned if insulin is given temporarily*

Diabetes mellitus and the use of insulin 
All type I diabetics must use insulin to replace what their bodies do not produce. However, the use of insulin does not mean that a patient is a type I diabetic. Some patients with type II diabetes mellitus are unable to control their blood sugar through diet and oral medication alone and do require insulin. If the documentation in a medical record does not indicate the type of diabetes but does indicate that the patient uses insulin, the appropriate fifth-digit for type II must be used. For type II patients who routinely use insulin, code V58.67, Long-term (current) use of insulin, should also be assigned to indicate that the patient uses insulin. Code V58.67 should not be assigned if insulin is given temporarily to bring a type II patient?s blood sugar under control during an encounter.

ICD-9-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting Effective October 1, 2011 Page 27 of 107


----------

